# Kindle 2 memory usage



## greyparrot (Dec 17, 2008)

Is there a way to view the memory usage (used/available) on a K2 as you can on K1. I couldn't find a way.


----------



## John Steinbeck (Feb 15, 2009)

Puch the Menu button and look up to the very top left corner (listed in MB)  the current time will be at the middle top


PS - Welcome to the KindleBoards Parrot!!!


----------



## greyparrot (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks John. I knew about the time but I didn't notice the memory. 
By the way I liked your books 'Tortilla Flat and Cannery Row'


----------

